# How to soften a leather holster?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare got me a new single six for christmas, valintines day easter, annaversey, fathers day and my birthday. I found a nearly new hip holster made with real leather still has those tiny hairs in it. It is really stiff so was wondering what to use to soften it. I thought maybe mineral oil or neets foot oil but I am sure there is other stuff on the market?

 Al


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Meets foot oil will darken the leather so if it is a light color and you want to keep it looking that way, I would not use it. 

I have some fairly expensive saddles and I use Lexol leather conditioner on them. They look great and it doesn't take a lot. Just a light coat and I use my fingers to rub it in. It may take several times but several light coats is better than one heavy coat.

I have friends who use extra virgin olive oil. Never use mineral oil. Seems to ruin good leather.

Any good leather conditioner will work, the key is to not over do it as it may rot cotton threads if they are used to sew the leather together. I have an English saddle that is 30 years old and still looks great. Best thing for leather is use and keeping it clean of sweat and mud or dirt. I wipe my saddles with a soft cloth and plain water after I ride. I only use saddle soap if they are really dirty.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

saddle soap should work good.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Most holsters for that type weapon is stiff and makes it easy to remove and replace holster. I second the Lexol. When I get an old one, which is hard to find but they were net made like the modern ones, only on single layer of leather. I oil with a good quality leather conditioner and place a cap gun in them to replace their shape. I don't use them, but salvage them,


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 30, 2012)

Lexol, but don't go crazy on it. You want it stiff enough to hold it's shape.
Come to think of it, I've never oiled a holster, plenty of other things but a holster, no.
G'luck


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

If you are trying to fit the holster to the gun, a saddle maker I know tht makes gun leather as well told me to oil the pistol and wrap it WELL in plastic, like saran wrap, put the holster in warm water until it just gets soft, insert the pistol and let the leather dry, holster molds to shape of pistol, but be sure to oil and wrap the pistol well to prevent damage to pistol.

I have two of his holsters and they fit the pistols they carry very well without my having to do anything to them.

I use lexol on my leather goods as well, BTW.

Ed


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rub mink oil paste in real well, inside and out. Put pistol in a thick sock and push it all the way in, let set overnight, will be soft and fit well....James


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I mix Neats Foot Oil and just enough bees wax to make it a paste. I used it for close to 40 years and have had good results. One pair of works boots has lasted me 10 years. Just make sure you get real Neats and not the compound stuff.

Bobg


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Use to soften it up

To care for it....Skidmore's leather cream. 

My saddle maker recommends it for ALL leather


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Why would you want a holster to be soft? The best ones I've had and seen were pretty stiff, they hold (secure wise) the gun better, and release it better when you want it out. Soft ones tend to get loose on the gun, meaning not hold it as securely, and dont release it as well. I believe soft holsters in general wear the finish more also.

A well made, well fittted holster should hold the gun firmly when it's upside down without a strap, and release it with a bit of a pop when drawn. The wetting and forming, called boning, helps the holster fit the contours of the gun well. Rubbing the damp leather with a boning tool helps it form into the contours of the gun. A friend that does ceramic work uses a couple large blocks of wet clay in its bag to form his holsters when he's done building them.


----------

